# Scamming and bad transactions



## Caius (Feb 16, 2015)

I've seen a few reports about bad transactions, bad codes and whatnot lately. If you have been the victim of a bad sale you need to take screenshots of the pms when you send in a report. It makes my job a lot easier when it comes to determining how valid your statement is. 

Additionally if you've been the victim of a bad trade (whether it be TBT or Game codes) please pm me.

Edit:
Because of how bad this scamming stuff has gotten I may take action against offenders. This may include a suspension from the forums if you're caught with proof. I'm not playing around anymore.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2015)

Wait so if you've been scammed out of btb or something you'll refund? Also I think this should be stickied


----------



## Caius (Feb 16, 2015)

I never said you'd be refunded. I said I'd like to know so I can explore the matter.

Also I'm not going to sticky this because I'm excessively busy most of the night and don't want to be getting PM's about it all night long through the end of time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

That's kinda the reason why I make the users put in the code I'm trying to sell before they pay me TBT. If it doesn't work, they don't have to pay. If it works, I like to get the TBT.

Also, I go first when trading (like paying for an item or giving an items I'm trying to sell) so I don't end up scamming.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## BiggKitty (Feb 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 16, 2015)

*rides bumper car and hits this thread*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 16, 2015)

Sticky please.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> *rides bumper car and hits this thread*



yesssss


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Sticky please.



Also I'm not going to sticky this because I'm excessively busy most of the night and don't want to be getting PM's about it all night long through the end of time.


----------



## Maruchan (Mar 1, 2015)

((((((((((((((  B U M P  ))))))))))))))))


----------



## Zulehan (Mar 1, 2015)

Double the bump, double the fun.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bump. Scamming is really stupid, hopefully more scammers are actually caught


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not even going to apologize for bumping this older thread. However over the Easter weekend an individual took advantage of some people. They are roaming freely on the Board. Some transactions do not fall under the protection of the rules. That is understandable. However, a lot of good people have been scammed and that is serious. 

I failed to listen to advice concerning an individual and lost a good amount. Do not fall for sob stories and just walk away if you feel uncomfortable with a transaction. I've been ignored by the individual and alerted a mod. My intent in contacting a mod was to simply raise awareness of what is going on. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish to second Blizzard's post.  Just because a member has a great wi-fi reputation  and does giveaways does not mean that member is above scamming other members. The member in question scammed at least 4 people this past weekend. I have tried to warn members that I saw being targeted but activity was taken to pms only .. Please  be careful


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

That's awful. Something needs to be done about this. :/


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

Any update???

Thanks


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 7, 2015)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I wish to second Blizzard's post.  Just because a member has a great wi-fi reputation  and does giveaways does not mean that member is above scamming other members. The member in question scammed at least 4 people this past weekend. I have tried to warn members that I saw being targeted but activity was taken to pms only .. Please  be careful



Another thing - are negative wifi ratings being dropped after a certain amount of time? I believe this member had negative ratings about their previous trades that fell through - but now they're no where to be found. Unless I'm wrong and they never had the wifi ratings???


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Another thing - are negative wifi ratings being dropped after a certain amount of time? I believe this member had negative ratings about their previous trades that fell through - but now they're no where to be found. Unless I'm wrong and they never had the wifi ratings???



The negative one I left for the user in question was removed after about 4-5 months, but other users have negative ratings on their pages from over a year ago.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> The negative one I left for the user in question was removed after about 4-5 months, but other users have negative ratings on their pages from over a year ago.



Wth? Why are they being removed? Surely bad ratings are there for reasons like this. That's really bad. Makes you feel kinda like you can't trust anyone if bad ratings are being removed because you don't know who's safe to trust on here.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Wth? Why are they being removed? Surely bad ratings are there for reasons like this. That's really bad. Makes you feel kinda like you can't trust anyone if bad ratings are being removed because you don't know who's safe to trust on here.


i agree 
so much


----------



## Hipster (Apr 7, 2015)

Scamming is awful, I don't understand why people don't just follow the rules..


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm surprised that someone with multiple accurate bad ratings haven't been permed yet. We don't need scammers who have no intention to stop roaming around here with no penalty.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

That's gross that negative ratings have been removed. Perhaps if those ratings were still present, there wouldn't be so many people who've been scammed this past weekend. Ugh.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm surprised that someone with multiple accurate bad ratings haven't been permed yet. We don't need scammers who have no intention to stop roaming around here with no penalty.



I agree with you. If they do it once it could be a mistake or they could learn their lesson, but FIVE times? This person should be banned permanately straight away.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I agree with you. If they do it once it could be a mistake or they could learn their lesson, but FIVE times? This person should be banned permanately straight away.



Definitely. 

I mean, it can be hard to figure out who is telling the truth in a "battle" since the mods weren't there, but if it's been proven, get rid of them because clearly, they aren't going to stop and obviously it's causing problems.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

Did I miss something? What happened over the weekend? o.o


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Did I miss something? What happened over the weekend? o.o



There is a user that's been going around the forums scamming people of download codes. It's extremely rude.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> There is a user that's been going around the forums scamming people of download codes. It's extremely rude.



Is it one user or more than one?


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> There is a user that's been going around the forums scamming people of download codes. It's extremely rude.



Oh right, urgh.  And neg feedback is being removed? What on earth


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 7, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Oh right, urgh.  And neg feedback is being removed? What on earth



Apparently the user has scammed 4 people, but only two have put bad wifi rating.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Apparently the user has scammed 4 people, but only two have put bad wifi rating.



I left them a negative rating MONTHS ago (November), but it was inexplicably removed with no notice to me.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I left them a negative rating MONTHS ago (November), but it was inexplicably removed with no notice to me.



That's awful. If they are getting multiple, it needs to stay there to warn others. They just scammed one of my friends yesterday, and I seriously don't want it to be happening to anyone else.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.

I hate TBT* for this reason now until I get somthing back (Code,TBT,Pokeball**)

*Not the rest of the nice users the scammer
**They said I would get a pokeball.

Currently accepting TBT donations for my loss if you donate I will be very grateful of you!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

What I don't understand is how they've banned some people for giving hints for the Easter egg hunt but when it comes to something serious like this, nothing gets done. That makes no sense in the slightest.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.
> 
> I hate TBT* for this reason now until I get somthing back (Code,TBT,Pokeball**)
> 
> ...



I was just looking at your feedback, and didn't you scam Flop back a year ago?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.
> 
> I hate TBT* for this reason now until I get somthing back (Code,TBT,Pokeball**)
> 
> ...



Considering youve scammed three people, you can't act like a victim...


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.
> 
> I hate TBT* for this reason now until I get somthing back (Code,TBT,Pokeball**)
> 
> ...


karma?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

This person should also be banned then. We can't have people like this roaming the threads.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes and after I scammed flop I learned my lesson (Ban) and never did anything like that again. How ever Adol The Red has been scamming LOTS of people he doesn't have a BAN or anything.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> Yes and after I scammed flop I learned my lesson (Ban) and never did anything like that again. How ever Adol The Red has been scamming LOTS of people he doesn't have a BAN or anything.



Aparently only one more person then you. Don't you think you're being pretty hypocritical right now?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> Yes and after I scammed flop I learned my lesson (Ban) and never did anything like that again. How ever Adol The Red has been scamming LOTS of people he doesn't have a BAN or anything.



Ok but don't ask people for handouts when you're a scammer too.


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

This thread is going off topic fast.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> This thread is going off topic fast.



How? They're talking about scamming.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.
> 
> I hate TBT* for this reason now until I get somthing back (Code,TBT,Pokeball**)
> 
> ...



donations 
uh


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Blizzard what have you done


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

I AM NOT A SCAMMER I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 7, 2015)

Okay guys. This is getting off-topic.


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I AM NOT A SCAMMER I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP



That statement contradicts itself


----------



## Starmanfan (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I AM NOT A SCAMMER I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP



that means you are a scammer. an ex-scammer, but a scammer. you have no one to blame but yourself on that one.
We should probably get back on topic


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> I AM NOT A SCAMMER I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP



.........................well


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

~~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

this thread sure is going places

I can already see it ending well


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING I SCAMMED 3 PEOPLE I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP AND LEARNED THE HARD WAY, THE ONES ABOUT GOLD ROSES ARE FAKE IT WASN'T ME, AND THE OTHER ONE WAS JUST A TRADE THAT NEVER HAPPENED.


Shhhhh. The hole you are digging for yourself is only getting deeper.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Thread locked in 3...2...1...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne said:


> SOME PEOPLE ARE SAYING I SCAMMED 3 PEOPLE I HAVE ONLY SCAMMED FLOP AND LEARNED THE HARD WAY, THE ONES ABOUT GOLD ROSES ARE FAKE IT WASN'T ME, AND THE OTHER ONE WAS JUST A TRADE THAT NEVER HAPPENED.



You do know that you're only drawing more attention to yourself, right?


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> You do know that you're only drawing more attention to yourself, right?



especially with the caps lock


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 7, 2015)

I came in to see if there were any scammer warnings.
Instead I got a scammer warning of a scammer themselves.
.-.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 7, 2015)

OMG I'M NOT A SCAMMER, I am much better now


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok everyone needs to stop gaming up on shayne. I'm sure everyone's said what needs to be said by now. This is a very important thread and if this keeps going then the mods will just close it. We need to keep this thread open.


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

lalapyu said:


> I came in to see if there were any scammer warnings.
> Instead I got a scammer warning of a scammer themselves.
> .-.



that's pretty ironic IMO
anyways bump


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Bump because something needs to be done about this.


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Bump because something needs to be done about this.



Then report them. I'm pretty sure the mods will close this thread, tbh, and tell you the same thing.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

People already have and nothing's been done about this.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm honestly really curious, who scammed people this weekend?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

ENOUGH ABOUT SCAMMING


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Regardless of who the scammer(s) are/is, they should be dealt with appropriately.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Why enough? It's needs to be out there for people to know this is actually going on and nothing's being done about it.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Why enough? It's needs to be out there for people to know this is actually going on and nothing's being done about it.



This is obviously not the thread to be doing that on. If you have a problem with a scammer, REPORT THEM TO A MOD, and they'll handle it appropriately. A thread doesn't need to be clogged for it.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> This is obviously not the thread to be doing that on. If you have a problem with a scammer, REPORT THEM TO A MOD, and they'll handle it appropriately. A thread doesn't need to be clogged for it.



But this thread is for scamming and bad transactions...?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> This is obviously not the thread to be doing that on. If you have a problem with a scammer, REPORT THEM TO A MOD, and they'll handle it appropriately. A thread doesn't need to be clogged for it.



Clearly you haven't been paying attention considering the fact that one person HAS been report a few times already. What, do you just want this person to get away with all this and carry on scamming people?

Also if you don't like it, instead of complaining about this thread then just ignore it. Simple, eh?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> This is obviously not the thread to be doing that on. If you have a problem with a scammer, REPORT THEM TO A MOD, and they'll handle it appropriately. A thread doesn't need to be clogged for it.



Apparently the mods aren't doing enough, which is why this thread exists.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

grabs popcorn


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> grabs popcorn



Legit though... same


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> That's kinda the reason why I make the users put in the code I'm trying to sell before they pay me TBT. If it doesn't work, they don't have to pay. If it works, I like to get the TBT.
> 
> Also, I go first when trading (like paying for an item or giving an items I'm trying to sell) so I don't end up scamming.



how does this help though? it doesnt change the fact that all the trades are trust based.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Apparently the mods aren't doing enough, which is why this thread exists.



Which is what has been said several times in this thread. Pepe really need to read threads properly before they start complaining about them.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> ENOUGH ABOUT SCAMMING


That's the point of the thread though...


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish i knew who it was.... I just wanna be on the look out. It is NOT OK to scam someone outta anything, in game, online, or in person


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> I wish i knew who it was.... I just wanna be on the look out. It is NOT OK to scam someone outta anything, in game, online, or in person



This is me, even though you're not supposed to publicly shame users. xD


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Then look through the thread.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

"Clearly" you didn't read ZR's ORIGINAL POST:
"I've seen a few reports about bad transactions, bad codes and whatnot lately. If you have been the victim of a bad sale you need to take screenshots of the pms when you send in a report. It makes my job a lot easier when it comes to determining how valid your statement is. 
Additionally if you've been the victim of a bad trade (whether it be TBT or Game codes) please pm me."

PM him, NOT discuss it on this thread. You're not supposed to publicly shame anyone, it's against the rules. Maybe you should do more reading.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> "Clearly" you didn't read ZR's ORIGINAL POST:
> "I've seen a few reports about bad transactions, bad codes and whatnot lately. If you have been the victim of a bad sale you need to take screenshots of the pms when you send in a report. It makes my job a lot easier when it comes to determining how valid your statement is.
> Additionally if you've been the victim of a bad trade (whether it be TBT or Game codes) please pm me."
> 
> PM him, NOT discuss it on this thread. You're not supposed to publicly shame anyone, it's against the rules. Maybe you should do more reading.



omg but please chill for a second


----------



## Aradai (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> "Clearly" you didn't read ZR's ORIGINAL POST:
> "I've seen a few reports about bad transactions, bad codes and whatnot lately. If you have been the victim of a bad sale you need to take screenshots of the pms when you send in a report. It makes my job a lot easier when it comes to determining how valid your statement is.
> Additionally if you've been the victim of a bad trade (whether it be TBT or Game codes) please pm me."
> 
> PM him, NOT discuss it on this thread. You're not supposed to publicly shame anyone, it's against the rules. Maybe you should do more reading.


I'm pretty sure that these people who were scammed have reported already, as that is common sense. But, they're saying that not much is being done. And don't you think that scammers deserve to be called out?
Also, ZR is female btw.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> "Clearly" you didn't read ZR's ORIGINAL POST:
> "I've seen a few reports about bad transactions, bad codes and whatnot lately. If you have been the victim of a bad sale you need to take screenshots of the pms when you send in a report. It makes my job a lot easier when it comes to determining how valid your statement is.
> Additionally if you've been the victim of a bad trade (whether it be TBT or Game codes) please pm me."
> 
> PM him, NOT discuss it on this thread. You're not supposed to publicly shame anyone, it's against the rules. Maybe you should do more reading.



And maybe you should calm down quite a bit.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> omg but please chill for a second



I'm 18 years old, I don't need you telling me to chill. Everyone else is speaking their mind, don't single me out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> And maybe you should calm down quite a bit.



Again, I'm 18. I don't need you telling me to calm down. I am calm. Don't get upset just because you're wrong. You're the one not following the rules, so again, don't single me out.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I'm 18 years old, I don't need you telling me to chill. Everyone else is speaking their mind, don't single me out.



nice. youre an adult. calm down, im not being rude about it, but I feel like youre being a bit much. jst _tone it down _is all im saying


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok but has anything been done yet or are the mods still making egg puns?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Guys, don't get off-topic. Let's all calm down a bit.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> nice. youre an adult. calm down, im not being rude about it, but I feel like youre being a bit much. jst _tone it down _is all im saying



I literally didn't do anything? I quoted his original post. Pretty sure that's calm. I think everyone else is being a bit much. I guess we all have our own opinions.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not any part of the OP stated that you couldn't discuss recent scams, it only said to include evidence. And most people haven't been publicly shaming someone, the user themselves posted into the thread revealing that they were the scammer.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Not any part of the OP stated that you couldn't discuss recent scams, it only said to include evidence. And most people haven't been publicly shaming someone, the user themselves posted into the thread revealing that they were the scammer.



This right here. Bless. 

This is what people have failed to realize


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

The thread was bumped due to recent events that haven't been dealt with. I PMd about my issue when this thread was made (February), so you can see things are going slowly.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Not any part of the OP stated that you couldn't discuss recent scams, it only said to include evidence. And most people haven't been publicly shaming someone, the user themselves posted into the thread revealing that they were the scammer.



Oh! So if this is the case, anyone know who the recent scammer has been? Post proof too? This might be the best way as of now to help protect other users from being scammed by the same user, no?


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Did anyone else notice that Adol has been lurking and liking kayla's posts? o.o

Un-liked everything 

Also did anyone else notice we broke the site over this (database error)


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I'm 18 years old, I don't need you telling me to chill. Everyone else is speaking their mind, don't single me out.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



My post was nothing to do with me being wrong or right. It's because you're starting to get too worked up about this.


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 7, 2015)

Was that mini modding ? idk I'm pretty sure it was.
Anyways, yes I feel like we are free to discuss scammers here
So yeah. Let's get back on topic <:


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Did anyone else notice that Adol has been lurking and liking kayla's posts? o.o



woow really? Smh okay then.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

Shayne came out and stating ranting about how she wasn't a scammer and "ONLY SCAMMED 1 THE REST WERE FAKE" or something. Although, I don't doubt that they were lying and the other scams that she got negative feedback for were real.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

idk I mean the mods are people too, they cant be on all the time to fix our problems... but I guess at the same time, there are times where they do have free time to help, but this stuff doesn't jst get resolved over night. I think that's what people are failing to notice.


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

lalapyu said:


> Was that mini modding ? idk I'm pretty sure it was.
> Anyways, yes I feel like we are free to discuss scammers here
> So yeah. Let's get back on topic <:


Let me like that a bajillion times. 

Age doesn't justify any of the mini-modding in here. Some commenters are just mentioning their horror stories with scammers because they feel the need to warn the public, this seems like a suitable thread to post their stories.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Did anyone else notice that Adol has been lurking and liking kayla's posts? o.o



Most definitely. Just liked my post, too. Wanna keep taunting me, Adol?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Is Adol the recent scammer that's being talked about over the past weekend? Or is it Shayne?


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> I literally didn't do anything? I quoted his original post. Pretty sure that's calm. I think everyone else is being a bit much. I guess we all have our own opinions.



That's not true. You actually first came in here and started shouting. Not very calm at all.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Not any part of the OP stated that you couldn't discuss recent scams, it only said to include evidence. And most people haven't been publicly shaming someone, the user themselves posted into the thread revealing that they were the scammer.



Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fearthecuteness said:


> That's not true. You actually first came in here and started shouting. Not very calm at all.



You can't shout through a computer. Your insults are pathetic.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Is Adol the recent scammer that's being talked about over the past weekend? Or is it Shayne?



Not allowed to say any names sadly :/


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This makes me a little uncomfortable to do any trades with you now..


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

Everyone please ignore kayla, the more people pay attention to her the more likely the thread will be closed and we don't want that :/


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Did anyone else notice that Adol has been lurking and liking kayla's posts? o.o
> 
> Un-liked everything
> 
> Also did anyone else notice we broke the site over this (database error)



Oh my god, HAHAHHAA. I can't help but laugh at that. Must be his spokesperson


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


shhhhh. Please shhhh


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> Did anyone else notice that Adol has been lurking and liking kayla's posts? o.o
> 
> Un-liked everything
> 
> Also did anyone else notice we broke the site over this (database error)



I really think we should have Don Resetti pop up once in a while.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You were using Capitol letters and an explamation mark. That heavily implied you were shouting. I don't understand how I'm insulting but sure. Let's go with that.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> Not allowed to say any names sadly :/



Okay. Never mind. Whoops DX


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Stop mini-modding and arguing. It's for your own good.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Wow. Because I'm standing up for someone you're all attacking that made a mistake and apologized for it, suddenly I'm untrustworthy. You're all very sad.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Oh really? Actually, people attacked her first. She even apologized many times. I'm not saying what she did was right, but she doesn't need to be publicly humiliated for a mistake. No one does. Are any of you perfect? I don't think so. If you have a problem with someone, or know that they've scammed in the past, it's your choice whether or not to trade with them. But none of you have ANY RIGHT to publicly shame someone unless you're perfect yourself. People make mistakes, it's life. It's shameful how hurtful you people can be.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


lol calm yourself, mini-mod.
Seriously, you're getting way worked up defending scammers.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Well a Mod started this thread to get in some other reports of scamming, if people are gonna talk about, this be the place to do it


----------



## lalapyu (Apr 7, 2015)

Just add her to your ignore list or something, much easier.
It seems she's bent on making people angry .-.
Let's just go on bumping the thread and discussing scammers and such.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> This makes me a little uncomfortable to do any trades with you now..



I really don't care what you think of me, I'll let my wi-fi rating speak for itself.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> You can't shout through a computer. Your insults are pathetic.


OMFG LMFAO ARE U SERIOUS


----------



## Han Solo (Apr 7, 2015)

Honestly though if you scam someone I hope you get called out and I hope you're embarrassed. Don't be such an ass perhaps? It's not that hard.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

lalapyu said:


> Just add her to your ignore list or something, much easier.
> It seems she's bent on making people angry .-.
> Let's just go on bumping the thread and discussing scammers and such.



Wow, really? Making people angry? I'm actually a very caring person that believes in forgiveness.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> I left *them* a negative rating





RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Apparently the *user*





RosieThePeppyCat said:


> There is a *user*



Where exactly did they publicly reveal and attack her? The user wasn't mentioned and they only talked about their feelings on scamming: A "rude" and "should be bannable" offense.



Shayne said:


> I left bad and they left me bad, "Never game me payment" and stuff like that, WELL HELLO? You scammed me out of a code you sayed what game you want and I bought a code.... Excuse me @Adol The Red but YOU are the one who didn't give me payment.



Try reading the thread. She came out and said herself that she was scamming people.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Wow, really? Making people angry? I'm actually a very caring person that believes in forgiveness.



Well I mean if you dialed it down a bit, people wouldn't get so frustrated with you.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Wow, really? Making people angry? I'm actually a very caring person that believes in forgiveness.



_*sigh*_ If you weren't here to make people mad, you would have stopped posting by now. You don't seem to understand this.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Illyana said:


> lol calm yourself, mini-mod.
> Seriously, you're getting way worked up defending scammers.



I'm not mini-modding. I'm trying to stop an attack on a person who made a mistake.
I'm also not defending scammers, I already said that. Don't tell me what I'm doing like you know me better than I know myself.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> grabs popcorn



intensely eats popcorn


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Wow. Because I'm standing up for someone you're all attacking that made a mistake and apologized for it, suddenly I'm untrustworthy. You're all very sad.



If you think that they're attacking someone, just report the thread. Mini-modding and causing more drama isn't going to help the situation in the slightest. 
Just report it, and let a mod handle it.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Wow. Because I'm standing up for someone you're all attacking that made a mistake and apologized for it, suddenly I'm untrustworthy. You're all very sad.



It's nice that they said sorry but I think after scamming someone, they should have contacted the person they scammed and said sorry to _them_ and gave them what they scammed them out of. That, to me, is really being sorry.


----------



## Karminny (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> intensely eats popcorn



isnt this great? Ive moved on from pop corn to ice cream though


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> Wow, really? Making people angry? I'm actually a very caring person that believes in forgiveness.


Forgiveness is cool and all. Being nice is definitely a good thing, but when I repeated offender does not get "punished" then it becomes a bigger issue. Your replies are just making people upset, because you came in here trying to mini-mod a thread that was on topic. You're being kind of rude yourself.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

Kayla/adol is trying to get this thread closed. _*Honestly ignore them*_


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

News spreads fast here doesn't it? 44 members on this thread. Dang 0_0


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> intensely eats popcorn



*Popcorn eating intensifies* 

Not to spam or anything, but there has been 48 people viewing this. *48*.

But scamming isn't a mistake. If it was a mistake, the victims would have their things returned to them and everything would be fine and dandy.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

Karminny said:


> isnt this great? Ive moved on from pop corn to ice cream though



me as hell


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> News spreads fast here doesn't it? 44 members on this thread. Dang 0_0



Yes because you've been bringing so much attention to yourself. Now if you're not going to be civil and mature can you please leave.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey, more people to be alerted about who the scammers are.?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Temari (Apr 7, 2015)

Just a healthy reminder that blacklisting is against the rules lol. She openly said herself that she scammed someone, so you don't really need to defend her if people are angry about her scamming. This is a thread about...well, scamming.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes because you've been bringing so much attention to yourself. Now if you're not going to be civil and mature can you please leave.



Wrong name that starts with a k, mate.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes because you've been bringing so much attention to yourself. Now if you're not going to be civil and mature can you please leave.



I think you've quoted the wrong person. xD


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes because you've been bringing so much attention to yourself. Now if you're not going to be civil and mature can you please leave.



That was the wrong person starting with ka


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anyone else had any bad experiences?


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

this kind of attention is not the kind that this thread deserves. people shouldn't be coming to this thread to see a war, they should come here to raise attention about scammers and how to avoid them. y'all need to chillax.
>inb4 "stop mini modding" cause i'm just tellin you guys to calm down. pls no argue.


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> This person should also be banned then. We can't have people like this roaming the threads.





Norski said:


> karma?





Illyana said:


> I was just looking at your feedback, and didn't you scam Flop back a year ago?





Haydenn said:


> Considering youve scammed three people, you can't act like a victim...



and then:



Shayne said:


> Yes and after I scammed flop I learned my lesson (Ban) and never did anything like that again. How ever Adol The Red has been scamming LOTS of people he doesn't have a BAN or anything.



Again, I'm not saying what she did was right. I'm saying everyone deserves forgiveness, and no one deserves to be publicly shamed. You don't need to trade with them if you don't want to, but unless you're perfect, don't talk badly about other people.

Do what you will. Goodnight.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Yes because you've been bringing so much attention to yourself. Now if you're not going to be civil and mature can you please leave.



Umm, excuse me? I haven't said one word on this thread other than telling Kayla to calm down.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

I think the main problem about all of this is how the negative wifi ratings are being removed. They should stay there permanently or until the issue is solved.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think people are talking about Shayne this time tho :/


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Umm, excuse me? I haven't said one word on this thread other than telling Kayla to calm down.



Oh right sorry. Misread your name. Really sorry about that. *gives a cookie*


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Umm, excuse me? I haven't said one word on this thread other than telling Kayla to calm down.



lol i think they just quoted the wrong person hun


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I think the main problem about all of this is how the negative wifi ratings are being removed. They should stay there permanently or until the issue is solved.



*sweats nervously and looks at gnoixiam*


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

kaylagirl said:


> and then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the major derail mate!


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Oh right sorry. Misread your name. Really sorry about that. *gives a cookie*



Aha sorry, I should have figured since my username also starts with ka. My bad for overreacting. *accepts cookie* cx


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I think the main problem about all of this is how the negative wifi ratings are being removed. They should stay there permanently or until the issue is solved.



Yes. That would solve so many problems.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

It's scary because sure some people who know which users are bad and which are good, but others don't and may trade with one of the bad users without knowing. The wifi ratings are there for a reason and, in my opinion, are SUPER important.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Aha sorry, I should have figures since my username also starts with ka. My bad for overreacting. *accepts cookie* cx



Haha it's ok sorry again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The thing is I've always trusted a person their ratings. Now I know the bad ones go I don't know who to trust.


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's scary because sure some people who know which users are bad and which are good, but others don't and may trade with one of the bad users without knowing. The wifi ratings are there for a reason and, in my opinion, are SUPER important.



this is especially relevant for new users. 
plus sometimes wifi ratings just wont show up at all in the sidebars and alot of people dont go to their profile personally to check their wifi ratings, some may though.


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel like I'm jumping into the middle of a battle here, but I always wondered why wifi ratings aren't displayed in this board.  Anyone know why?  They would be pretty useful.


----------



## Temari (Apr 7, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I feel like I'm jumping into the middle of a battle here, but I always wondered why wifi ratings aren't displayed in this board.  Anyone know why?  They would be pretty useful.



This is important


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> It's scary because sure some people who know which users are bad and which are good, but others don't and may trade with one of the bad users without knowing. The wifi ratings are there for a reason and, in my opinion, are SUPER important.


A lot of users are always on edge about scammers though, which is good because they will pm you about said user. But you only get a warning pm if they see you making a transaction public lol. So that makes it hard for people to warn you about real money transactions or faulty game codes and such. Sometimes attitude will contribute to being scammed. If you're being an ass to someone they're probably going to give you the same attitude back or hold a grudge against you. Also negative wi-fi ratings aren't enough a lot of times because you only see them in boards that usually have 3DS exchanges happening.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Sucre said:


> this is especially relevant for new users.
> plus sometimes wifi ratings just wont show up at all in the sidebars and alot of people dont go to their profile personally to check their wifi ratings, some may though.



I wish the ratings appeared on EVERY thread and EVERY board. Makes it easier to see user ratings. 

I'm all for forgiveness. If the scammer apologizes and finishes the trade/gives back stolen items, I think the negative rating should be removed. If they don't fix what they did or continue to do it, the ratings should stay there.

That's how I see it.


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I feel like I'm jumping into the middle of a battle here, but I always wondered why wifi ratings aren't displayed in this board.  Anyone know why?  They would be pretty useful.



i think because trades usually dont happen/aren't supposed to happen on this board so they arent necessary. i think they are. could be wrong.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 7, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I feel like I'm jumping into the middle of a battle here, but I always wondered why wifi ratings aren't displayed in this board.  Anyone know why?  They would be pretty useful.



Probably because the ratings are based around playing/trading with people over ACNL's wifi connection.


----------



## PandaNikita (Apr 7, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I feel like I'm jumping into the middle of a battle here, but I always wondered why wifi ratings aren't displayed in this board.  Anyone know why?  They would be pretty useful.





PandaNikita said:


> A lot of users are always on edge about scammers though, which is good because they will pm you about said user. But you only get a warning pm if they see you making a transaction public lol. So that makes it hard for people to warn you about real money transactions or faulty game codes and such. Sometimes attitude will contribute to being scammed. If you're being an ass to someone they're probably going to give you the same attitude back or hold a grudge against you.* Also negative wi-fi ratings aren't enough a lot of times because you only see them in boards that usually have 3DS exchanges happening.*


hope that helps lol


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

This was after she revealed that she scammed.

It's like this:

"Hey everyone, I robbed the bank!"

"GASP! That guy robbed that bank! He should be punished!"

When the offender themselves already revealed that they did the crime, everyone knows that they did it. You can't call it public if they're restating what the offender choose to reveal. Even if they don't "public shame" her, everyone can still know because she posted it herself.

And so what? If she did a crime, she should be punished. What's wrong with saying she should be banned for her offenses?

Final point: People aren't actively going around trying to get embarrass here. In fact, they've still decided to withhold her name even when people have asked who the scammer was. (Which sucks, because then they might get scammed) All they're doing is having their own conversations with said scammer about why what happened to her was fair/why she should be punished.

There's forgiveness for the first crime that happened months ago, and then there's scamming 4 moire people just a few days ago. Of course they should be punished and "not allowed to roam the forums" at least for some time.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I wish the ratings appeared on EVERY thread and EVERY board. Makes it easier to see user ratings.
> 
> I'm all for forgiveness. If the scammer apologizes and finishes the trade/gives back stolen items, I think the negative rating should be removed. If they don't fix what they did or continue to do it, the ratings should stay there.
> 
> That's how I see it.



I agree with you, if they make it right then it is ok, but do it again and again and don't learn a lesson, that is where it gets a bit pushy


----------



## Franny (Apr 7, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I wish the ratings appeared on EVERY thread and EVERY board. Makes it easier to see user ratings.
> 
> I'm all for forgiveness. If the scammer apologizes and finishes the trade/gives back stolen items, I think the negative rating should be removed. If they don't fix what they did or continue to do it, the ratings should stay there.
> 
> That's how I see it.



exactly. i wish they'd be on every board too, it's really useful and i dont see why they shouldn't be on every board. 
negative ratings shouldn't be removed unless the person who left it says it's okay to remove it. and hopefully, this is the case. some people said that theyre getting removed without approval from the person who left them, which is a scary thought.


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

u peeps be lost


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 7, 2015)

Oops it's moved on while I was typing that. Never mind~


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

PandaNikita said:


> A lot of users are always on edge about scammers though, which is good because they will pm you about said user. But you only get a warning pm if they see you making a transaction public lol. So that makes it hard for people to warn you about real money transactions or faulty game codes and such. Sometimes attitude will contribute to being scammed. If you're being an ass to someone they're probably going to give you the same attitude back or hold a grudge against you. Also negative wi-fi ratings aren't enough a lot of times because you only see them in boards that usually have 3DS exchanges happening.



The wifi ratings should be displayed in EVERY board like they used to be. But yeah, the real life transactions are a problem. Not sure how to make those safer besides just trusting the person and winging it. Unless the code gets sent first and tested before sending TBT over? Can't the mods track who's paid TBT to who and who hasn't? Can't they also give and take TBT from users?


----------



## zoetrope (Apr 7, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Probably because the ratings are based around playing/trading with people over ACNL's wifi connection.



I've always used/left them for non-AC transactions too.  I mean, I'm just as likely to leave feedback when purchasing a collectible or pokemon with tbt as I am when purchasing an item with AC bells.  

But I kind of see why they might be kept separate.


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> This was after she revealed that she scammed.
> 
> It's like this:
> Snip



Shayne was scammed by the main culprit, though, which is why she chimed in. Said user (not Shayne) got me in November and four (I believe) others in the last few days.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I've always used/left them for non-AC transactions too.  I mean, I'm just as likely to leave feedback when purchasing a collectible or pokemon with tbt as I am when purchasing an item with AC bells.
> 
> But I kind of see why they might be kept separate.



I can see why they're separate as well. However, shouldn't they be joined together? You're still technically trading with the person.


----------



## Coach (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel bad for the mod who has to sort this out

I feel like if they did do Wi-Fi ratings displayed on every board, it could have the totals of positive, neutral and negative visible from the beginning, and drop down menus (Like for the 'Who liked this' thingy) next to each one with Username and comment.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Coach said:


> I feel bad for the mod who has to sort this out
> 
> I feel like if they did do Wi-Fi ratings displayed on every board, it could have the totals of positive, neutral and negative visible from the beginning, and drop down menus (Like for the 'Who liked this' thingy) next to each one with Username and comment.



They have the number of ratings and then the percent. If the user doesn't have 100%, it would be a good idea to click on it and find out why.


----------



## inkling (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> intensely eats popcorn



yaeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaasssssssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I agree with you. If they do it once it could be a mistake or they could learn their lesson, but FIVE times? This person should be *banned permanately straight away*.



What I learned here is that the main admin does not believe in permanent banning. Unless if you're engaged in extreme behavior, they're not going to ban someone forever, no matter how many times. They don't want to lose publicity like ACC was doing. I may agree with their moderation system, but the lack of permabanning is one thing I disagree on. So don't count on wishing permabans upon someone. That's very rare.



Shayne said:


> Yes and after I scammed flop I learned my lesson (Ban) and never did anything like that again. How ever Adol The Red has been scamming LOTS of people he doesn't have a BAN or anything.



I see your point, but don't call out other names and publicize their offenses. That is known as public blacklisting, which the site frowns upon.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> this thread sure is going places
> 
> I can already see it ending well



I ****ing called it


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I ****ing called it



Yes you did. Congrats. Lol


----------



## CPTAnnaII (Apr 7, 2015)

Having read through this thread I feel like TBT is now a non-democratic country and we're protesting the aristocracy and we're picketing and rioting in the streets... 

I see it all in my head... @o@


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

CPTAnnaII said:


> Having read through this thread I feel like TBT is now a non-democratic country and we're protesting the aristocracy and we're picketing and rioting in the streets...
> 
> I see it all in my head... @o@



We were doing good in the beginning, but this thread was meant to be a heads up and not a discussion thread. Sorry that it happened.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 7, 2015)

Yall don't even know what a real scammer  is


----------



## tomothy (Apr 7, 2015)

I can't believe I read all of that lmao


edit: SO MANY PEOPLE ARE LIKING THIS WTF


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

Also, for the people saying that negative ratings should stay forever, you have to take into account people that will give out false negatives for whatever reason. So having them stick regardless could cause just as many problems as it'd solve, if not more.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Also, for the people saying that negative ratings should stay forever, you have to take into account people that will give out false negatives for whatever reason. So having them stick regardless could cause just as many problems as it'd solve, if not more.



Well, I think what people were truly aggravated about was the fact that their negative ratings were taken off without them even knowing. If you get a false negative rating, and you can prove it, then you should talk to a mod about it getting taken down. But, until then, the rating should stay there.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Also, for the people saying that negative ratings should stay forever, you have to take into account people that will give out false negatives for whatever reason. So having them stick regardless could cause just as many problems as it'd solve, if not more.


well if someone gives out a false negative for something stupid or an accident, then it's understandable that they'd be removed
but.............if someone has scammed/stolen/etc and has had the negative ratings removed with no warnings or reprocussions whatsoever, then there's really no point to the negative rating option is there????
maybe i misunderstood you but i disagree


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> well if someone gives out a false negative for something stupid or an accident, then it's understandable that they'd be removed
> but.............if someone has scammed/stolen/etc and has had the negative ratings removed with no warnings or reprocussions whatsoever, then there's really no point to the negative rating option is there????
> maybe i misunderstood you but i disagree


Real talk.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Well, I think what people were truly aggravated about was the fact that their negative ratings were taken off without them even knowing. If you get a false negative rating, and you can prove it, then you should talk to a mod about it getting taken down. But, until then, the rating should stay there.



Yeah, the system for removal could certainly be improved it seems. Though, and this isn't an excuse to its problems, its an unfortunate fact that this system will always have flaws and staff will make errors regardless. They do try their best, but of course their judgement won't be 100% accurate always. For the users that have had did get the negative feedback they left removed, best thing i can think of to do is contact one of the staff members about it while also providing evidence to support you being scammed.

I'm just saying that having negative ratings be permanent regardless is a very flawed way of thinking. There's better ways to improve the system than using what's basically a double-edged sword.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 7, 2015)

Do the neg ratings get manually removed by someone or do they get phased out like old infractions and stuff? The latter would make sense to me after a long period of time. Six months or so, idk. People can learn their lessons. That doesn't appear to be the case with whatever happened this weekend, but yeah. /shrug

If they're being manually removed I don't see the reason behind that at all.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> well if someone gives out a false negative for something stupid or an accident, then it's understandable that they'd be removed
> but.............if someone has scammed/stolen/etc and has had the negative ratings removed with no warnings or reprocussions whatsoever, then there's really no point to the negative rating option is there????
> maybe i misunderstood you but i disagree



I can't imagine the mods just remove ratings on a whim. If they aren't sure that the person scammed, they're in full right to remove.

Also, without hard evidence, how are you able to tell who really got scammed and who's just lying about it? That's where the problem in this thinking lies. That simply anyone could claim to be scammed regardless of the actual situation if staff left all of them without review.


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi so I don't really know entirely what's going on here. The craziness in here seems to have calmed down a bit now so for the time being I will keep it open for any civil discussion. I'm pretty sure I know who most of this is referring to as I briefly heard about it this weekend. Of course as you all know, we've been busy maintaining the previously ongoing event. Now that is over and done with, we'll take a closer look into this. I intend to make a longer post later or tomorrow when I've read everything and have more information from others. In response to some posts in here though, it needs to be understood that it's never as simple as "ok someone said they got scammed, perma ban now!".

EDIT: Reading LambdaDelta's recent posts above me, they've mostly summed up most of what my post would probably say. A "never remove ratings" policy is simply not practical for reasons they've pointed out. We have and do remove ratings on occasion. That said, I'll still be posting to clear up some parts of this particular instance.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Do the neg ratings get manually removed by someone or do they get phased out like old infractions and stuff? The latter would make sense to me after a long period of time. Six months or so, idk. People can learn their lessons. That doesn't appear to be the case with whatever happened this weekend, but yeah. /shrug
> 
> If they're being manually removed I don't see the reason behind that at all.



Pretty sure they stay, but I'm not 100% sure.

At the very least though, they do last a while. Far more than even six months I believe.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Do the neg ratings get manually removed by someone or do they get phased out like old infractions and stuff? The latter would make sense to me after a long period of time. Six months or so, idk. People can learn their lessons. That doesn't appear to be the case with whatever happened this weekend, but yeah. /shrug
> 
> If they're being manually removed I don't see the reason behind that at all.



Pretty sure it works like this: When you look at your wi-fi rating on your profile, it has the one month, six months, 12 months thing, but then it also has the total members that left feedback, positive ratings, negative ratings, etc. If a rating is more than 12 months old, it'll show as 0 in the obvious month columns, but it'll still appear in the total negative ratings, and you can look back through the comments to find it.

You also have to consider the percentage level. If, for example, you have 3 good ratings and 1 bad rating, your % will be 75%. But if you have 99 good ratings and 1 bad rating, your % will be 99%. Eventually, if you get enough good ratings, I can see that bad rating being bumped off if it rounds.

I'm just going from experience, if I'm wrong in my assumptions feel free to correct me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> Hi so I don't really know entirely what's going on here. The craziness in here seems to have calmed down a bit now so for the time being I will keep it open for any civil discussion. I'm pretty sure I know who most of this is referring to as I briefly heard about it this weekend. Of course as you all know, we've been busy maintaining the previously ongoing event. Now that is over and done with, we'll take a closer look into this. I intend to make a longer post later or tomorrow when I've read everything and have more information from others. In response to some posts in here though, it needs to be understood that it's never as simple as "ok someone said they got scammed, perma ban now!".
> 
> EDIT: Reading LambdaDelta's recent posts above me, they've mostly summed up most of what my post would probably say. A "never remove ratings" policy is simply not practical for reasons they've pointed out. That said, I'll still be posting to clear up some parts of this particular instance.



Thank you Justin. I don't know when there will be a month where the site is conflict free. March was argument month, and April was scam month.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> I can't imagine the mods just remove ratings on a whim. If they aren't sure that the person scammed, they're in full right to remove.
> 
> Also, without hard evidence, how are you able to tell who really got scammed and who's just lying about it? That's where the problem in this thinking lies. That simply anyone could claim to be scammed regardless of the actual situation if staff left all of them without review.



thats my issue... what if a group of people like gangs up on someone and lies that they scammed them? S: then what? idk this whole thing is difficult. i think part of why it takes so long is bc you need a lot of proof since people can lie all over the place.


----------



## Justin (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you Justin. I don't know when there will be a month where the site is conflict free. March was argument month, and April was scam month.



You know it's like 7 days into the month right?

Conflict is not inherently bad. I was already vaguely aware of this circumstance here, but thanks to this thread receiving attention, I've been alerted to it more. It's not always a bad thing.


----------



## penguins (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you Justin. I don't know when there will be a month where the site is conflict free. March was argument month, and April was scam month.


what was february


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you Justin. I don't know when there will be a month where the site is conflict free. March was argument month, and April was scam month.



Somehow I imagine the only possible chance of that happening would be the month after the site gets shut down, simply because there wouldn't be any site to have drama on.

Seems we get drama on a regular basis now lel


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> You know it's like 7 days into the month right?



Heh, you took the words right out of my mouth. No offense to Apple, of course.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> what was february



February was "What colour is the stupid dress?" month.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 7, 2015)

penguins said:


> what was february



Incomplete quote tag month, or alternative account month.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 7, 2015)

Justin said:


> You know it's like 7 days into the month right?
> 
> Conflict is not inherently bad. I was already vaguely aware of this circumstance here, but thanks to this thread receiving attention, I've been alerted to it more. It's not always a bad thing.



Maybe one month will be Scamming, Harrassing, and conflict minimum.... maybe <3 I have gotten all 3 on this site, but I hope never again. Nor do I know who a few people are anymore so don't come pestering asking.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 7, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> Somehow I imagine the only possible chance of that happening would be the month after the site gets shut down, simply because there wouldn't be any site to have drama on.
> 
> Seems we get drama on a regular basis now lel



Thankfully I haven't been a victim of any type of real drama yet. I dunno, maybe I just avoid it.

I'm surprised I haven't been scammed. I'm like really trusting.


----------



## Hettie (Apr 7, 2015)

[size=-2]I'm actually a little curious because I'm still slightly newbish to the community, but is there a "black list" somewhere that offenders are put on? At least for the sake of warning other people about them.

Or at least, can there/should there be a guide about scamming and what to look for/how to avoid it as best as possible? 

Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but maybe add a little constructive ideas to the mix.[/size]


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 7, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I'm actually a little curious because I'm still slightly newbish to the community, but is there a "black list" somewhere that offenders are put on? At least for the sake of warning other people about them.
> 
> Or at least, can there/should there be a guide about scamming and what to look for/how to avoid it as best as possible?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but maybe add a little constructive ideas to the mix.[/size]



Blacklisting isn't allowed here. Second post has some tips on how not to get scammed.

Edit: More info here as well.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 7, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I'm actually a little curious because I'm still slightly newbish to the community, but is there a "black list" somewhere that offenders are put on? At least for the sake of warning other people about them.
> 
> Or at least, can there/should there be a guide about scamming and what to look for/how to avoid it as best as possible?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but maybe add a little constructive ideas to the mix.[/size]



That would be so helpful! I'm nervous now about being too  trusting of people.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Thank you Justin. I don't know when there will be a month where the site is conflict free. March was argument month, and April was scam month.




And what will the month of May be?


----------



## Hettie (Apr 7, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Blacklisting isn't allowed here.
> 
> Edit: More info here as well.



[size=-2]Oh, thank you!  I overlooked that. 

Did I miss any guides on scamming and what to look for? I know it's kind of hard to actually tell when someone's trying to scam you..I mean, people get used by their own best friends sometimes. I don't know. I think it's a nice idea that it's out in the open like this for us to be able to discuss it.[/size]


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I'm actually a little curious because I'm still slightly newbish to the community, but is there a "black list" somewhere that offenders are put on? At least for the sake of warning other people about them.
> 
> Or at least, can there/should there be a guide about scamming and what to look for/how to avoid it as best as possible?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but maybe add a little constructive ideas to the mix.[/size]



Blacklisting isn't allowed here, and I can see why. But that's why there's the wifi rating system.

But the wifi rating system is what seems to be the idea of question in this thread as of right now :/


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 7, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Thankfully I haven't been a victim of any type of real drama yet. I dunno, maybe I just avoid it.
> 
> I'm surprised I haven't been scammed. I'm like really trusting.



I don't think I've been a victim to drama yet either, though I have chimed into and started drama on more than one occasion.


Also been safe from scamming too so far, but I haven't done many TBT transactions (which seems to be where the bulk of scamming occurs now), and from what I can remember all I have were for ACNL items. Though I'm also super cautious with trades, but considering I haven't dabbled in the more problematic areas such as game codes, my experience can't speak for much as a whole.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 8, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]Oh, thank you!  I overlooked that.
> 
> Did I miss any guides on scamming and what to look for? I know it's kind of hard to actually tell when someone's trying to scam you..I mean, people get used by their own best friends sometimes. I don't know. I think it's a nice idea that it's out in the open like this for us to be able to discuss it.[/size]



Jennifer wrote a really helpful post on how not to get scammed. It's one post down in the first link.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> And what will the month of May be?



Nothing, let's hope for that.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yea yea scammers are crappy people! Lots of us have dealt with this, me being scammed 3 times but everytime the situation was handled. If you don't want to be scammed you need to be cautious with who you are trading with.


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2015)

So to clear up some things:

Yes, we do delete Wi-Fi Ratings on occasion including negative ratings, if we are messaged about it and we have reason to suspect the legitimacy of the rating. As much as it might seem like a bad idea to edit ratings, it's necessary to have the possibility of it open at times. Just like how there are bad people out there who scam others, there are also bad people out there who go out of their way to tarnish someone's name or just plain lie for whatever reasons they may have. We see it happen all the time. If someone comes to us about a negative rating, we'll consider reversing it depending on the user's history, any kind of evidence, and generally our vibe of whether there's something fishy going on.

I will be the first to point out that this is by no means a perfect or even great process, but it's what we've got and to be quite frank, there's not a ton to work with when it comes down to transactions like this. I have no doubt that there's probably been mistakes. In the case of the user in question regarding this thread's explosion, this might have been one of the cases where we have been wrong about the rating and wrongly reversed it given the additional reports/ratings we're getting now. I've sent out a couple PMs and am looking into this case in particular. I will also look into potentially providing some sort of limited compensation to those effected if we determine the cases are legitimate, but understand that we can't just go around handing out tens of thousands of bells around in these circumstances like candy, nor can we just make extra super rare collectibles out of thin air if a trade falls apart.

At the end of the day though, there's _always_ going to be some inherent risk doing any kind of game code transaction or any transaction that involves outside services. We aren't Nintendo customer support. These things _will_ happen with these transactions. We have been lucky enough on TBT for it to be a generally rare occurrence but that may change as our forum's reputation of being a marketplace spreads around, and some bad apples may come here to exploit that. We'll always do our best to keep things safe but the reality is what we can do is limited and mistakes can happen.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> So to clear up some things:
> 
> Yes, we do delete Wi-Fi Ratings on occasion including negative ratings, if we are messaged about it and we have reason to suspect the legitimacy of the rating. As much as it might seem like a bad idea to edit ratings, it's necessary to have the possibility of it open at times. Just like how there are bad people out there who scam others, there are also bad people out there who go out of their way to tarnish someone's name or just plain lie for whatever reasons they may have. We see it happen all the time. If someone comes to us about a negative rating, we'll consider reversing it depending on the user's history, any kind of evidence, and generally our vibe of whether there's something fishy going on.
> 
> ...



Jubs.... *huggles* I appriciate how hard you guys try


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Justin for doing something about this. I think everyone here appreciates that.


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 8, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Apparently the mods aren't doing enough, which is why this thread exists.



You do realize that this thread was STARTED by a mod, right?!


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> You do realize that this thread was STARTED by a mod, right?!



Yes but I believe it was a mod who ignored the fact that people were being scammed and even had evidence of it. I think that's what that comment was about mostly.


----------



## Justin (Apr 8, 2015)

Just dropping in to say that I've caught *Tina* up to date on most of this so she'll be working on investigating later today and taking over some of it. Please PM her if you have anything to add or share regarding everything if you have been involved somehow. Thank you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> Just dropping in to say that I've caught *Tina* up to date on most of this so she'll be working on investigating later today and taking over some of it. Please PM her if you have anything to add or share regarding everything if you have been involved somehow. Thank you.



I have a question. Is it forbidden on this site to publicize other's offenses on another site (like if I called the scammer in question's name on ACC or Tumblr and expose his offenses there)? I know there's no need to, but I don't see any rules about talking behind this site's back. If I confused you here, I'll clear up.

No, I don't have the motive of doing this, nor do I see anyone doing this.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question. Is it forbidden on this site to publicize other's offenses on another site (like if I called the scammer in question's name on ACC or Tumblr and expose his offenses there)? I know there's no need to, but I don't see any rules about talking behind this site's back. If I confused you here, I'll clear up.
> 
> No, I don't have the motive of doing this, nor do I see anyone doing this.


How could they enforce a rule against something off-site?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I have a question. Is it forbidden on this site to publicize other's offenses on another site (like if I called the scammer in question's name on ACC or Tumblr and expose his offenses there)? I know there's no need to, but I don't see any rules about talking behind this site's back. If I confused you here, I'll clear up.
> 
> No, I don't have the motive of doing this, nor do I see anyone doing this.



We don't really have anything to do with what goes on outside of TBT.

Though I wouldn't really recommend publicizing *anyone's* offenses publicly, whether it be on TBT or any other site. If you know someone has done something that is against our rules or believe someone may be here to cause trouble then report it. Emphasis on the *report*. That way the whole staff can see it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi! I feel like I've contacted most people involved and have acquired the bulk of the information already, but if anyone has more information to forward to me then please do.

Thanks!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> We don't really have anything to do with what goes on outside of TBT.
> 
> Though I wouldn't really recommend publicizing *anyone's* offenses publicly, whether it be on TBT or any other site. If you know someone has done something that is against our rules or believe someone may be here to cause trouble then report it. Emphasis on the *report*. That way the whole staff can see it.



I see now. But even if I don't get in trouble here if I publicize "a TBTer's offense on this site" on another site, God is still watching me. If I wanna stick to what he wants, I shouldn't do it at all, even if I don't call out the names. Yes, I will focus more on reporting and less on public blacklisting.


----------



## Franny (Apr 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## inkling (Apr 8, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]I'm actually a little curious because I'm still slightly newbish to the community, but is there a "black list" somewhere that offenders are put on? At least for the sake of warning other people about them.
> 
> Or at least, can there/should there be a guide about scamming and what to look for/how to avoid it as best as possible?
> 
> Not trying to stir the pot or anything, but maybe add a little constructive ideas to the mix.[/size]



this isn't reddit, thank god.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 8, 2015)

Bump bump bump bump bump bump


----------



## CozyKitsune (Apr 8, 2015)

Why don't they sticky this thread we keep bumping it.


----------



## Chris (Apr 9, 2015)

Please stop unnecessarily bumping this thread. It doesn't need to be stickied nor bumped. The issue this thread has mostly been about is almost resolved already.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

Private messages have been sent to those who it concerns. We consider this incident a closed case now for the most part and I'll be closing this thread as a result. Thank you.


----------

